# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers >  Recherches solutions pour jeunes chats 59

## madiiliine

Bonjour a tous,

Je me permet de lancer un message ici,  car j'ai deja fait le tour de beaucoup d'associations qui m'ont refouler par manque de place . J'ai dans mon jardin depuis 4 mois bientot 5 mois , 6 chatons qu'une chatte m'a ramené . Et depuis je cherche désespérément une solution,  sa me rend malade de ne pas pouvoir les prendre en charge , mais je suis plus que complète . J'habite depuis 1 ans et demi a lecelles ( 59 ) , et la maison ou je suis actuellement,  appartenait a une dame de 88 ans , qui avait beaucoup de chat . Quand elle est partis les chats sont restés la car la famille n'en voulait pas . Qu'il soit dans mon jardin n'est en aucun cas une gêne,  c'est juste que depuis notre arrivée  nous avons nous même pris en charge 11 chats , pour les lesquels nous avons dépenser des sommes conséquente,  mais nous l'avons fait de bon cur,  et nous avons nous aussi des chats en nombres qui sont opérer et ne sortent pas . Ce qui fait qu'à ce jour dans la maison nous avons plus de 20 chats . J'ai plus une seule pieces pour faire une quarantaine ou autre . Je peux plus , nous avons atteinds des limites . Nous les nourrissons et avons fait un abris de fortune dans l'abris de la tondeuse , mais les températures récente qui etaient extrêmement basse malgré  tout ne les protègepas a 100% . Ma mère avec qui je vie , est malade ( cancer ) donc cela vient aussi ajouter du stresse a tout cela . Je vous avoue que j'ai peur de voir venir une surpopulation de chats d'ici peu avec eux ... mais je peux vraiment plus rien faire . J'aimerai vraiment les sortir de la . Je ne sais pas les toucher mais il me laissent les approcher lorsque je les nourris , je pense donc qu'il pourrait facilement se sociabilisé avec un peu de patience , mais sans pouvoir les faire entrer ou autre je suis dans une impasse.  Sincèrement je ne sais plus ou demander de l'aide ... 

Par avance merci de votre retour , meme si négatif,  ou si vous avez une piste , je suis preneuse . Merci de m'avoir lus. 

Cdlt

----------


## doriant

bonsoir. ces chats sont-ils vaccinés, stérilisés ? avez-vous demandé une aide aux asso pr steriliser ?

----------


## madiiliine

Bonsoir 

Non ils ne sont pas stérilisé,  pas identifié. 
Et j'ai contacté toutes associations que je connaissais,  aucunes ne peut rien faire pour eux .

----------


## doriant

bonsoir, pouvez-vus m'indiquer en mp les assos contactées, que je vois de mon coté ? avez-vous des fotos de ce ptit monde qu'il faudrait trapper ? à défaut de recuperation si on vous trouvait des bons pour sterilisation, pourriez-vous faire le necessaire ? ajout : est-ce que vos chats a vous sont sterilisés ?

----------


## madiiliine

Bonjour 
Désolé de ne répondre que maintenant, 
Je ne parvenais plus a me connecter suite a un pb de MP.

Je regarde les noms des associations contacter et je vous envoie cela .

Oui j'ai des photos mais très net , ils ne sont pas très coopérative pour cela .

Merci a vous .

----------


## madiiliine

Bonsoir 
J'aimerais savoir comment faire pour publier des photos ici , je n'y parviens pas .

Par avance merci de votre aide.

----------

